# Daemon defense lines (help plz)



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so, im planning on using some agies defense lines in my pure tzeentch list, but i would like to convert them so they suited the army im doing could anyone think of a good way to do this (just so you know i'm a bad painter and not that good with green stuff, though i go have quite a few chaos spawn parts if they would help)

thanks in advanced!!:biggrin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

For my 1k sons I considered walls of fire but am yet to find any good source for them,


but then with tzeentch list you don't really need cover! 

Will be intrigued if you find some nice alternatives, GW really need to hurry up with more esoteric defences and fortifications, guessing army specific ones may appear in the army book/ new release waves


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

i like the idea of using flames on them, and whilst it doesn't do too much save wise (4++ to 3+ cover) its more for the re-rolls to reserves or the AA fire granted by the Quad guns


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

3+ cover for aegis? I don't think that's correct, unless you have stealth somewhere ofcourse (not all that familiar with demon book). 

Digging through the sprue section of heresy, you might want to try to get your hands on lots of these:










I think this, coupled with some foamboard or polysterene cut into jagged blocks of the correct hight, might make an effective defence line equivalent. Also, a lot of bits on this sprue to add a bit of chaos to your aegis defence cannon. 

Or, you could go for some blue clear plasticard sheets to create a more "forcefield" type of fortification. You would just have to find a couple of suitable tzeentch-looking generators on each end... Or the pillars from the warhammer arcane ruins set:










Come to think of it. That set has lots of bits to form a solid basis for a "communication array" or the floor for a demonic summoning circle that can function as a landing pad.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

elmir said:


> 3+ cover for aegis? I don't think that's correct, unless you have stealth somewhere ofcourse (not all that familiar with demon book).
> 
> Digging through the sprue section of heresy, you might want to try to get your hands on lots of these:
> 
> ...


i like those ideas, can you buy the sprue seperatly

also about the 3+ cover save, i think that in the cover section of the rule book it says that fortifications grant a 3+ cover (though i cant cheak it i've misplaced my rulebook)


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How about a living aegis defense line. Take the aegis defense line, cut up some horrors or demons and glue them so they are almost kind of like trapped in the wall. Paint the wall some funky colourful colours to represent that its a warped mix of metal and magic. 

Eg something like this


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, use the spare faces from the horrors set and basically stick them on and fill in the gaps with green stuff, I do that with my rhino.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

some good ideas, thanks ill give those a try


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

You might want to see if warmill can laser etch you some flamey defence lines, he takes commisions and you would be able to order as many as you wanted then.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately the Aegis defense line counts as "Battlefield debris" which only provide a 4+. Actual "Fortifications" such as being behind a Bastion, provide a 3+.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Unfortunately the Aegis defense line counts as "Battlefield debris" which only provide a 4+. Actual "Fortifications" such as being behind a Bastion, provide a 3+.


ah fair enough though thats slightly confusing



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> You might want to see if warmill can laser etch you some flamey defence lines, he takes commisions and you would be able to order as many as you wanted then.


warmill, haven't heard of him


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ork Mad said:


> warmill, haven't heard of him


He used to hang around a lot but as business picked up he has cut down on the forums he frequents.

Here is his store website.
http://www.warmill.co.uk/

He's already got a range of barricades available and still takes custom commision work so he might be interested in doing it because it would increase the range of products he can offer.
http://www.warmill.co.uk/BattleSnap_Terrain/cat814919_767883.aspx

He actually already produces a set of brricades with a chaos star emblem on them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Another posibility is to make the wall/defense line out of jagged obsidian or colored crystals, to look like something a sorcerer has conjoured up out of the ground. As for defense turrets, maybe a flamer of tzeentch contained within a brazier on a pedestal or something. Pretty strange ideas but this is tzeentch we are talking about. Thing is the obsidian crystals could be made easily from dense styrofoam.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

thank you very much for your help


----------

